# Strut Rub?



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I’ve just started getting a very slight shake through the steering wheel. For those that have suffered the strut rub issue, was this the first, or one of, the signs? If possible, I’d like to catch this early - before it results in my death. But, if the GTO loses control and hits a wall - you know what to do.


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*alignment?*

I had the left front rubbing a tad and it was taken care of right away by Rick Hendrick Pontiac of Cary, NC. Very professional and friendly folk there. I did not notice any shaking in the steering wheel, that could be a different alignment issue. Get it checked out asap.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> I’ve just started getting a very slight shake through the steering wheel. For those that have suffered the strut rub issue, was this the first, or one of, the signs? If possible, I’d like to catch this early - before it results in my death. But, if the GTO loses control and hits a wall - you know what to do.



*This is also a sign of a wheel being out of balance. Check for missing wheel weights in the inside of the wheel.

Turn your wheel the whole way to the the right then inspect the inside of the tire for groves or smudge marks on the rubber. Also check the strut for smudges or wear marks from the tire. Repeat this to the left. If you are seeing groves in the tire and marks on the strut.. get it to the dealer. They will align the front end. 

If you are feeling a thumping sensation in the steering wheel that's a sign of rubbing. *


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

*shake*

Check your air pressure


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

just take it in and see what they say, don't wait. I noticed some small marks on the strut wnile having oil changed at local car shop. so I took it in and they replace front tires , inverted springs, and alignnment all under warranty.
I had 22,000 miles and really couldn't see any problems whith tires except minor uneven wear:cheers


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I checked the basics before posting. I check air and other crap every two weeks.

I spent a little more time and jacked the car up so I could really look at the tires - no sign of rub. Spinning them, I could see a very slight bulge on one of the tires. This is the second tire to do that, the last was in the rear (bad belt).

When I stored it for the winter I put in 45 PSI, sat it on mats, and I'm still having tire issues, damn.

Thanks again for the responses.


----------



## Monaro6MT (Jul 17, 2007)

I got a question also. When i'm sitting in my car warming it up, and then put it in reverse to back out of my drive way, it makes a sound that goes "tick tick tick tick tick" and then stops....Is it safe to say that this is my rear strut mounts?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Monaro6MT said:


> I got a question also. When i'm sitting in my car warming it up, and then put it in reverse to back out of my drive way, it makes a sound that goes "tick tick tick tick tick" and then stops....Is it safe to say that this is my rear strut mounts?


*
You don't have rear struts. The tick tick tick could be in the rear end. The ticking stops when you are still backing up? The tick tick tick could also be a stone or something in the tread and you can hear it when the car is moving slowly? Could be many things.*


----------

